#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2005 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2005.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2004 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2008 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2010 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2006 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2005 IT Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## goswami kumar

it really helped my brother preparing for this exam.

----------


## vishnubkm

thanks for your post brother...

----------


## vincyD

thanks man! but can we get the whole solutions

----------


## vipin jawanjal

iwant such a book for study.......

----------


## monsterda

what kind of explanations had u provided here ..........
dey end at ques 13...
if u dont have solved paper could u tell me where i can find one.

----------


## geetesh karade

sorry for not responding since last 688 days and for solved paper

----------


## nirbhaysahare007

thanks bro for the post ....

----------

